# Beste Bremskabel fur rotor



## drunky-monkey (21. Mai 2005)

hallo leute habe mal wieder ein problem undzwar besitze ich zwei bmx bikes das eine mit v-brakes das andere mit u-brakes nun meine fragen sind

1.kann man stadt vbrake auch ubrake verwenden (ob das wegen der sockel klar geht)

2.welche sind die besten bremskabel weil beide haben rotor aber das bmx mit ubrakes hat so ein kabeldreieck und die hinterbremsen von beidenbikes sind total furn arsch

danke im vorraus fur eure antworten


----------



## der Digge (21. Mai 2005)

zu 1. nein

zu 2. liegt am Rotor, is immer sch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (22. Mai 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> 2. liegt am Rotor, is immer sch....




Stop talking bull...


----------



## der Digge (22. Mai 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Stop talking bull...


----------



## Flatpro (22. Mai 2005)

mit kurzem gimini kabel und gescheitem london mod kann auch ein rotor super funzen


----------



## der Digge (22. Mai 2005)

aber schlechter als ohne gehts immer


----------



## Flatpro (22. Mai 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> aber schlechter als ohne gehts immer


äh ja brakeless


----------



## blue falcon (22. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> mit kurzem gimini kabel und gescheitem london mod kann auch ein rotor super funzen


finde das london mod irgendwie ******** schweer einzustellen usw und ein normales für unten reicht


----------



## drunky-monkey (22. Mai 2005)

wie wird das gimi kabel eigentlich eingestellt ist irgendwie voll komisch vom aussehen her zwei so bremskabel am ende an einem so voll fettem metallteil und dan stadt wie bei einem normalem rotorkabel den verteiler gleich diese metallkugel die in den bremshebel reinkommt (so wie das aussieht auf dem bild von parano-garage)


----------



## Flatpro (22. Mai 2005)

blue falcon schrieb:
			
		

> finde das london mod irgendwie ******** schweer einzustellen usw und ein normales für unten reicht


ne tuts nich, habe selber diese erfahrung gemacht


----------



## ZoMa (22. Mai 2005)

Ne, wenn man zu dumm zum einstellen ist, braucht man natürlich Hitecshit für 150$..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (22. Mai 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, wenn man zu dumm zum einstellen ist, braucht man natürlich Hitecshit für 150$..


ich bi 2 jahre rotor gefahren, war immer kagge, egal ob mit ode ohne hitec...
wie komste auf die 150? london mod ding gerne 10 euro 2 odyssey linear slic 18 eurorotor ding son billigteil was schon dran is also nix dann gemini nomma 9 euro
bremse an sich is ja schon ne gute dran und hebel is a net das problem, ergo simmer bei 37 euro  

is zugegebener maßen schon teurer im vergleich zu nem normalen linear slic, aber
halt viel besser.. btw ohne bremse is eh am allerbesten


----------



## ZoMa (23. Mai 2005)

Erzähl mir nix vom Radfahren, ich bin 8 Jahre Rotor gefahren mit uraltem Setup und das hat schon auf schwarzer Felge wie Hölle gebremst...

Bremse: AD990
Klötze: Die der AD
Hebel: Tech 99


----------



## Flatpro (23. Mai 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähl mir nix vom Radfahren, ich bin 8 Jahre Rotor gefahren mit uraltem Setup und das hat schon auf schwarzer Felge wie Hölle gebremst...
> 
> Bremse: AD990
> Klötze: Die der AD
> Hebel: Tech 99


omg, schwierig die meinung anderer zu akzeptieren, wa?


----------



## kater (23. Mai 2005)

Natürlich, ZoMa ist Urvater des rawdagsch'en Streetfieber...


----------



## alöx (23. Mai 2005)

Hm a Kumpel fährt ne vollprotz-Bremse mit Rotor und das Teil arbeitet sowas von geil.

Odyssey Modulever Bremgriff
Moduleverkabel mit Nokonhülle
Odyssey Gyro GTX Rotor
dann wieder nokon bis hinten
und danach kommt die FlyBikes Bremse mit Swissstop Belägen

und ich muss sagen mehr kann man von ner Bremse nicht wollen.

Ich selber bin ne Bremse gefahren wie vom Flatprö beschrieben und da hat auch bestens ihre Arbeit geleistet. Also kann Rotor nisch so schlimm sein...


----------



## Flatpro (23. Mai 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Odyssey Modulever Bremgriff
> Moduleverkabel mit Nokonhülle
> Odyssey Gyro GTX Rotor
> dann wieder nokon bis hinten
> und danach kommt die FlyBikes Bremse mit Swissstop Belägen


soviel zu hema hightech shit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (23. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> omg, schwierig die meinung anderer zu akzeptieren, wa?



Wo hab ich denn ein Problem damit, dass du kein Plan vom einstellen hast?
Was ich nicht mag sind leute, die ihr Halbwissen an dritte weitergeben..


----------



## Flatpro (23. Mai 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hab ich denn ein Problem damit, dass du kein Plan vom einstellen hast?
> Was ich nicht mag sind leute, die ihr Halbwissen an dritte weitergeben..


ich hab ja nich gesagt, dass ich ne bremse gescheit einstellen kann... fahre ja ohne   kann nur meine erfahruingen mit den gammel bremskabeln bei den rotoren wiedergeben un gut is jetz hier


----------



## ZoMa (23. Mai 2005)

Ja Massa


----------



## alöx (23. Mai 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> soviel zu hema hightech shit



 naja ich kann ja nichts dafür... er will halt unbedingt ein 20 kilo bmx damit seine Oberarme noch dicker werden...  und will halt soviel Geld wie möglich dafür ausgeben


----------

